# Sick Pleco? (Caution: Huge Pictures)



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

Good afternoon everyone.

So, after this whole battle with the evil round/anchor worms (which is still going on), I happened to notice today that my pleco's caudal fin is showing signs of severe fin rot. I'm not sure how or why it appeared, as this must have happened overnight, as yesterday he looked fine from what I could tell. He also has this white/grey area on his underside that just appeared as well. I'm used to him hiding during the day under a piece of slate, but today he's just been laying on top of the sponge filters, only really moving to switch positions. I'm going to post a couple pictures. I apologize for the quality. My Nexus One usually takes awesome pictures, but it really had trouble focusing on the pleco.

Here's a picture of his tail.









Here's one of his stomach.









And here's one to give you an idea of the area, though this is by far a terrible picture.









Any ideas what this could be?

I'm worried that it's caused by our treatment for the round/anchor worms. Our LFS's owner, a really knowledgeable guy, recommended we try De-Los coupled with a temp of 86 and three cups of aquarium salt per De-Los treatment, which is once a week.

Thanks for any help with this!


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

use a primafix melafix combo both are natural meds, dont harm your fish or inverts, and they dont screw up your water, that should get rid of whatever it is, it looks a fungus to me.


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

That won't conflict with my other medication will it?

Also, I just found something out that really makes me mad. The current main tank is supposed to be 100 gallons, but I took some measurements on a whim and calculated out how many gallons it is. 78.5 gallons, to be exact. What. The. Hell. I don't know why I never thought to check, but I'm not sure if I can do anything about it now, seeing how I've owned this tank for about a year now. Can I complain to my LFS, or is it not worth it?


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

I just bought a bottle of both Pimafix and Melafix. I didn't know which to use for my fin rot. Melafix says it fix's fin-rot, but it's antibacterial. I always thought Fin rot was a fungal disease, and Pimafix says it's anti-fungal, but it doesn't list fin rot as one of the problems it treats. Whatever. I'll try both. I'm doing melafix first, and if that doesn't work, I'll try pimafix. :/


----------

